# Αγγελίες > [Χαρίζονται] >  >  Εκτυτωτής Laser (με πρόβλημα)

## jimmy956

Χαρίζεται έγχρωμος εκτυπωτής laser CLP310 series. Το  πρόβλημα είναι οτι  στις εκτυπώσεις εμφανίζονται σκιές από προηγούμενες εκτυπώσεις:
CLP310_1.jpgCLP310_2.jpg
Μπορεί να φταίει το belt, η ΥΤ για καθαρισμό του belt ή του drum, δεν ξέρω.
Παραλαβή από Νέα Ιωνία (Αττικής), κοντά σε Δημοτκό Στάδιο Νέας Ιωνίας.

----------


## moutoulos



----------

